# 2022.05.21 • Trovoada em Vila Nova de Cerveira (São Paio)



## windchill (28 Mai 2022 às 21:14)

Estes são alguns registos que fiz há uns dias atrás junto ao vértice geodésico de São Paio, perto de Vila Nova de Cerveira. Não são muito vistosos, porque os raios visíveis eram escassos, mas ainda assim valeu a pena a viagem até ao Minho. A ultima foto foi decididamente o melhorzinho que consegui... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noiSvP]
	
2022.05.21 - 200358 (NIKON D780) [São Paio - Monte da Pena] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noiSuX]
	
2022.05.21 - 211304 (NIKON D780) [São Paio - Monte da Pena] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noiStE]
	
2022.05.21 - 212049 (NIKON D780) [São Paio - Monte da Pena] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2norJqh]
	
2022.05.21 - 212600 (NIKON D780) [São Paio - Monte da Pena] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2norJpq]
	
2022.05.21 - 214655 (NIKON D780) [São Paio - Monte da Pena] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2norJoU]
	
2022.05.21 - 221404 (NIKON D7200) [São Paio - Monte da Pena] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2022 às 23:02)

Fascinante! Permito-me referir que este tipo de registos, em que os raios aparecem embrenhados nas nuvens e revelam as estruturas nebulosas das células, estão no top dos meus preferidos. A carga dramática, a opressão e peso da massa de nuvens, a escuridão só entrecortada aqui e ali pelos relâmpagos e troços das descargas, conferem aquele mistério algo místico que provavelmente é uma das atracções que sentimos na observação e testemunho dos fenómenos atmosféricos. Gosto que seja visível a força e energia descomunais que desencadeiam as descargas eléctricas; que o fenómeno em si dos raios se molde às gigantescas massas e turbulências das células, elas sim as verdadeiras fábricas deste espectáculo supremo.

E não há trovoada que te escape, por mais caprichosa, oculta e fugidia, quando decides que a vais apanhar.


----------



## windchill (28 Mai 2022 às 23:43)

StormRic disse:


> Fascinante! Permito-me referir que este tipo de registos, em que os raios aparecem embrenhados nas nuvens e revelam as estruturas nebulosas das células, estão no top dos meus preferidos. A carga dramática, a opressão e peso da massa de nuvens, a escuridão só entrecortada aqui e ali pelos relâmpagos e troços das descargas, conferem aquele mistério algo místico que provavelmente é uma das atracções que sentimos na observação e testemunho dos fenómenos atmosféricos. Gosto que seja visível a força e energia descomunais que desencadeiam as descargas eléctricas; que o fenómeno em si dos raios se molde às gigantescas massas e turbulências das células, elas sim as verdadeiras fábricas deste espectáculo supremo.
> 
> E não há trovoada que te escape, por mais caprichosa, oculta e fugidia, quando decides que a vais apanhar.


@StormRic, excelente leitura e interpretação da força que a foto revela e nos transmite! E curiosamente, depois deste raio aconteceu algo que nunca tinha assistido... o local onde eu estava ficou envolto num nevoeiro cerrado, e formou-se uma trovoada psicadélica mesmo por cima! Não se via rigorosamente nada a mais de 10 metros de distância. Teve tanto de mágico como de sinistro... 
E sim, sempre que posso lá vou eu atrás das minhas meninas!


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2022 às 23:52)

windchill disse:


> @StormRic, excelente leitura e interpretação da força que a foto revela e nos transmite! E curiosamente, depois deste raio aconteceu algo que nunca tinha assistido... o local onde eu estava ficou envolto num nevoeiro cerrado, e formou-se uma trovoada psicadélica mesmo por cima! Não se via rigorosamente nada a mais de 10 metros de distância. Teve tanto de mágico como de sinistro...
> E sim, sempre que posso lá vou eu atrás das minhas meninas!



Que espectáculo e momento sublime! Além do registo das imagens, fazes registos descritivos das situações vividas? Que filme (ou livro) empolgante poderá produzir toda essa vivência. O que partilhas aqui já é incrível, obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2022 às 00:21)

Algumas dessas fotos foram tiradas encostado ao marco geodésico. Não há risco de descarga nessa posição, altitude dominante de 630 m? Tenho o registo das imagens de radar dinâmico desse dia e horas, além do registo das DEA's. As horas indicadas nas fotos são hora legal, certo? A descarga da última foto é provavelmente a que ocorreu às 21:13:55 (81,6 kA), na direcção NNE a uma distância de cerca de 25 Km, do outro lado da fronteira do Rio Minho. Poderá ser?


----------



## windchill (29 Mai 2022 às 00:56)

StormRic disse:


> Que espectáculo e momento sublime! Além do registo das imagens, fazes registos descritivos das situações vividas? Que filme (ou livro) empolgante poderá produzir toda essa vivência. O que partilhas aqui já é incrível, obrigado!


Não faço registos descritivos, mas fica tudo gravado na cabeça e no coração, para memória futura. Mas sim, até seria interessante fazer, tendo em conta a intensidade com que estes momentos são vividos


----------



## windchill (29 Mai 2022 às 01:00)

StormRic disse:


> Algumas dessas fotos foram tiradas encostado ao marco geodésico. Não há risco de descarga nessa posição, altitude dominante de 630 m? Tenho o registo das imagens de radar dinâmico desse dia e horas, além do registo das DEA's. As horas indicadas nas fotos são hora legal, certo? A descarga da última foto é provavelmente a que ocorreu às 21:13:55 (81,6 kA), na direcção NNE a uma distância de cerca de 25 Km, do outro lado da fronteira do Rio Minho. Poderá ser?


Houve muito mais descargas que as que aparecem na imagem! A primeira foto que partilhei (ainda de dia), foi tirada para oeste do marco geodésico. E para sueste também se viam imensas flashadas. Durante o nevoeiro que referi, a trovoada estava mesmo por cima. O raio da ultima foto não me pareceu ser assim tão distante. Segundo as minhas contas deverá ter ocorrido em frente a Valença, no lado espanhol.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2022 às 04:02)

windchill disse:


> Houve muito mais descargas que as que aparecem na imagem! A primeira foto que partilhei (ainda de dia), foi tirada para oeste do marco geodésico. E para sueste também se viam imensas flashadas. Durante o nevoeiro que referi, a trovoada estava mesmo por cima. O raio da ultima foto não me pareceu ser assim tão distante. Segundo as minhas contas deverá ter ocorrido em frente a Valença, no lado espanhol.



Sim, esta foi em frente a Valença e em Espanha, acerca de 6-7 Km do rio, numa antena numa zona industrial. Coloquei a localização da DEA no GoogleEarth e o local de visualização sobre São Paio (alt.630m) e a imagem obtida mostra o que aparece precisamente na tua foto.. Nesta imagem do registo IPMA das DEA's apenas figuram as descargas caídas no intervalo entre as 21:09:31 e 21:19:31 (utc), sómente dez minutos de uma sequência com registos que durou horas. A direcção e a hora/minuto coincidem com a hora/minuto da foto, e a potência deste registo também coincide o aspecto da descarga fotografada. Vou juntar todos os registos das DEA's em filme para depois comparares. As imagens de radar também confirmam a passagem das células a sueste e mais cedo a passagem de uma célula a Oeste.


Spoiler: View Google Earth - São Paio


----------



## windchill (29 Mai 2022 às 04:08)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, esta foi em frente a Valença e em Espanha, acerca de 6-7 Km do rio, numa antena numa zona industrial. Coloquei a localização da DEA no GoogleEarth e o local de visualização sobre São Paio (alt.630m) e a imagem obtida mostra o que aparece precisamente na tua foto.. Nesta imagem do registo IPMA das DEA's apenas figuram as descargas caídas no intervalo entre as 21:09:31 e 21:19:31 (utc), sómente dez minutos de uma sequência com registos que durou horas. A direcção e a hora/minuto coincidem com a hora/minuto da foto, e a potência deste registo também coincide o aspecto da descarga fotografada. Vou juntar todos os registos das DEA's em filme para depois comparares. As imagens de radar também confirmam a passagem das células a sueste e mais cedo a passagem de uma célula a Oeste.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: View Google Earth - São Paio


Excelente trabalho de pesquisa!!! Obrigado, já conheço bem melhor o raio que captei


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mai 2022 às 11:30)

Boa trovoada luso-galaica! Gracinhas e obrigado pelas fotografias incríveis e cada vez melhores!!!


----------



## windchill (29 Mai 2022 às 15:11)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Boa trovoada luso-galaica! Gracinhas e obrigado pelas fotografias incríveis e cada vez melhores!!!


Obrigado!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2022 às 22:10)

Belos registos, como sempre @windchill ! 

O Alto da Pena é o ponto mais alto de Vila Nova de Cerveira e vale sempre a pena ir até lá acima, mesmo sem trovoadas!  
As vistas sobre o vale do Minho são absolutamente deslumbrantes 

Conheço muito bem, por razões profissionais. Suspeito que muito em breve vou ter de lá ir... 
Os nevoeiros são muito frequentes por lá. Deixo aqui, com a tua permissão, alguns registos dos mesmos:


----------



## windchill (7 Jun 2022 às 22:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Belos registos, como sempre @windchill !
> 
> O Alto da Pena é o ponto mais alto de Vila Nova de Cerveira e vale sempre a pena ir até lá acima, mesmo sem trovoadas!
> As vistas sobre o vale do Minho são absolutamente deslumbrantes
> ...


Belas fotos, obrigado pela partilha!! Este é um local que ainda não conhecia, mas que adorei conhecer e logo nestas circunstancias. A escolha do local foi fruto do meu trabalho prévio de selecção de spots para fotografar raios


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2022 às 02:12)

windchill disse:


> Belas fotos, obrigado pela partilha!! Este é um local que ainda não conhecia, mas que adorei conhecer e logo nestas circunstancias. A escolha do local foi fruto do meu trabalho prévio de selecção de spots para fotografar raios



Tenho essa preciosa selecção bem à mão, agora só faltam é as trovoadas, e a disponibilidade simultânea do trabalho para ...


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2022 às 10:37)

windchill disse:


> Belas fotos, obrigado pela partilha!! Este é um local que ainda não conhecia, mas que adorei conhecer e logo nestas circunstancias. A escolha do local foi fruto do meu trabalho prévio de selecção de spots para fotografar raios


De nada Nuno 
Conheço a tua seleção, e é uma bela seleção!  Já a explorei há uns tempos, mas tenho de dar uma olhadela com mais calma quando planear as minhas caminhadas de verão


----------



## windchill (8 Jun 2022 às 18:59)

João Pedro disse:


> De nada Nuno
> Conheço a tua seleção, e é uma bela seleção!  Já a explorei há uns tempos, mas tenho de dar uma olhadela com mais calma quando planear as minhas caminhadas de verão


Para caminhadas de verão, passeios, férias e afins, também tenho um mapa. Podes encontrá-lo aqui;

Locais de interesse - Portugal Continental


----------



## windchill (8 Jun 2022 às 19:01)

StormRic disse:


> Tenho essa preciosa selecção bem à mão, agora só faltam é as trovoadas, e a disponibilidade simultânea do trabalho para ...


Venham elas!!!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2022 às 22:01)

windchill disse:


> Para caminhadas de verão, passeios, férias e afins, também tenho um mapa. Podes encontrá-lo aqui;
> 
> Locais de interesse - Portugal Continental


 Obrigado


----------

